
The Death of Object-Oriented Programming - edward
http://www.slideshare.net/onierstrasz/the-death-of-objectoriented-programming
======
egraether
> Developers spend more time reading than writing code.

> Yet mainstream IDEs are basically glorified text editors.

These two statements are exactly why I started working on a developer tool for
exploring and understanding source code.

Coati is an interactive source explorer for C and C++ that makes comprehension
of existing source code easier and allows for quick navigation whithin the
source code: [https://www.coati.io/](https://www.coati.io/)

